# XM Radio



## East Cape Bob (Jan 4, 2011)

Is XM Radio available in Baja Sur or does it just work in the US?

Thanks


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*xm*

Sorry can't help with BCS but it is working all over Mexico except in some areas of Chiapasand along the Guatemalan border....







East Cape Bob said:


> Is XM Radio available in Baja Sur or does it just work in the US?
> 
> Thanks


----------

